# My last T3 is here



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

TD has posted my final remaining T3 slip in eServices today. It was for CDZ and 4 Vanguard funds. Too bad BMO still mails the slips. If you are with TD and still waiting, take a look today.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I got mine too. T3 for BMO's ZUT, posted at TD Direct Investing.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

... and tax return is NETFILE'd 

Looks like NETFILE changed this year. The tax software now integrates directly with it.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I owe CRA $5,000 so I'm in no rush to Netfile!


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Doesn't matter when you file. Due date for the payment is the same. End of April.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

So I can ignore the box I have to check off that says I will be sending my payment within x days when I Netfile? (Can't remember what x is equal to. I think it says 2 days). I'd rather not ignore CRA's instructions.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Never had that comment come up. Are there other options that to pay within 2 days? Say, in 30 days, or by April 30th?


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

From CRA: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/ddctns/lns409-485/485-eng.html
Note it says that you have to pay by April 30th if you have a balance owing.

You could file today, and have your notice of assessment in hand in time to pay.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, just don't check the box. It isn't an instruction from CRA, rather it's a way for you to say I will be paying withing x days (I think that just means they'll wait a couple of days for the payment so that your notice of assessment will reflect the payment).


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We owe as well and in turbo tax say you have 5 days to pay so I just saved my file and will do the e-file week of April 20 and pay my bill then.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I will just pay circa Apr 8th. Leaving on a lengthy vacation Apr 11th and prefer not to pay by scheduled (deferred) Bill Payment system. At interest rates of only about 0.1% per month for cash, the deferred value is not worth a cup of cheap coffee.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

In the years I've used NETFILE, I've never had an amount owing so I never thought of this.

Previously I remember doing a 'bill payment' from my online banking (with SIN# as account number I think). Is that how you folks pay the CRA, even when using NETFILE?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Previously I remember doing a 'bill payment' from my online banking (with SIN# as account number I think). Is that how you folks pay the CRA, even when using NETFILE?


That is the way I have done it for years. This year, I want to know the payment is gone before I leave, but if I was here, I would set it up for late(ish) April and then confirm after the fact the payment was gone.

The way I also do installment payments (set them up months ahead if your bank allows that much scope). Early this year, I set up the March payment and now I have set up June's payment.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, It's a Payee in Easyweb. Your SIN is the account #. It's also how I pay my installments. (And one year when I had a penalty). 

All the accounts at CRA are different, so you have to be careful which one you use when paying. Each new tax year the title of the Payee changes with the new tax year. After you use it once it stays there.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

james4beach said:


> .. NETFILE changed this year. The tax software now integrates directly with it.


Just Netfiled our 2 returns. Yes, the tax software no longer saves a ".tax" file. Instead it directly transmits a work file to CRA. This is definitely an improvement over the clumsy process of saving the ".tax" file first and then uploading it later on the CRA Website. I imagine there were lots of people who uploaded the wrong file.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Deleted


----------

